# Atrial flutter ablation asa?



## vanessa10 (Mar 4, 2010)

what asa code should i use for atrial flutter ablation? 00537?


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Mar 8, 2010)

*Atrial flutter ablation ASA*

Yes, 00537.


----------

